# La Course 2015 - spoilers



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

La Course is back, though without Vos this year to defend her title. Will Lizzie Armistead make up for last year?

It's on ITV4 from 1pm.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Here we go


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Excellent, they've got Vos.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

I've got my fingers crossed for Lizzie.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Definitely. Read something earlier where she described herself as "a lazy sprinter" but that this is more for the go-go-go types.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

They're not girls, Gary!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Ouch. Not sure who hit the deck. 5 laps in.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

That's quite a start to coverage. Rain and chaos.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

When I was there 2 years ago, it was so hot the tarmac round the Arc de Triomphe was melting!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Wild, Lucy Garner, Ericsson and Dhoare (Spellings may vary) held up by the crash.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Not that I've got anything against Jolien d'Hoore, but I hope Lizzie has something to say about her being favourite.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Otley isn't that wet!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Oof.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Ca glisse!


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Looks like that weather's set in for the day. Could make sprints interesting.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ca glisse


If that means what I think it means, then you win the award for the understatement of the thread.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Haven't heard Hannah Barnes mentioned yet, I assume she's there?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Haven't heard Hannah Barnes mentioned yet, I assume she's there?


Not sure. Sadly, the official website seems to be both monolingual and out of date.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Haven't heard Hannah Barnes mentioned yet, I assume she's there?


She should be there with 92 pinned to her back.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

I found her on the team list, but she's not been mentioned in the commentary and I haven't seen her.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

It would be great if they could develop this so it was a road race to Paris instead of just loops around the Champs-Elysée.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Ouch. That had to hurt.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Ouch. Are they struggling with the cobbles, the rain, both or something else?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Those cobbles look treacherous and they said earlier that the forecast was dry for this afternoon, so the may have pumped their tyres up to higher pressures than they would if the rain had been predicted.

Edit: feel free to add punctuation


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It would be great if they could develop this so it was a road race to Paris instead of just loops around the Champs-Elysée.



I'd like to like this repeatedly, but a second like seems to just cancel the first


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Elvin's been caught.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Those cobbles look treacherous and they said earlier that the forecast was dry for this afternoon, so the may have pumped their tyres up to higher pressures than they would if the rain had been predicted.



Ah, I hadn't heard that about the forecast.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Those cobbles look treacherous and they said earlier that the forecast was dry for this afternoon, so the may have pumped their tyres up to higher pressures than they would if the rain had been predicted.
> 
> Edit: feel free to add punctuation



Seems to be punctuated correctly, but you've mislaid a Y somewhere. Don't look for it until the race is finished though.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Bloody hell, she's lost her rear dérailleur.

Edit: Shelley Olds.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Can't recall seeing a derailleur snapped off like that in a while


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

I don't follow track racing, which this seems to be imitating, so wondering why they keep swapping from one side of the road to the other.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I don't follow track racing, which this seems to be imitating, so wondering why they keep swapping from one side of the road to the other.


I'd guess that they're looking for the line with the most tarmac.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Hadn't thought about it. Not a track racing thing, I don't think. You see it in road racing - is it not just looking for the best line / shelter, tactical movements in the peloton, and so on?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

I've no idea.


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Jul 2015)

Smoothest path through the pave also avoiding puddles.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Ah, now they're talking about the line!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

What does "reste 4 tours" mean?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> What does "reste 4 tours" mean?


4 laps left.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Smoothest path through the pave also avoiding puddles.



Yes, watching it for a bit I think it's just natural movements in the peloton and looking for the best line


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Hannah gets a mention. Like to see her do well.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

There's a good article about La Course and women's pro cycling in the Independent,


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jul 2015)

Been an interesting but crash-full race. Wonder will it dry up later this afternoon? I'd expect Froomey to be wrapped in bubble wrap


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Another one


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Blimey, down again. One (Olds?) hit the deck just from braking to avoid running the fallen riders over.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Listen to the crowd!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

One looked too badly injured to move. Not good.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jul 2015)

Typical..
send out the females to test the course..


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

No mention of Giorgia Bronzini yet.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

And Rochelle obviously heard you


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Could do with less scenery and more racing


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> And Rochelle obviously heard you


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Could do with less scenery and more racing


Especially now the race is heating up.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> One looked too badly injured to move. Not good.



Two, unfortunately.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

I've got this on in the background while I potter, but every time I come in the room, all I see is a load of bikes on the floor.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Then stop pottering and watch the race.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

I'm supposed to be completing my professional registration form but it's not going well.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

I wrote the weekend off.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Then stop pottering and watch the race.


 I would _love_ to but those nappies ain't changing themselves.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> I would _love_ to but those nappies ain't changing themselves.



Don't wear nappies then.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Do you know what I'm loving about this? The vast majority of images of female cyclists are either sun dresses and hats, or the stereotypical skinny look. The women out there, however, the best in the world, fitter (I'd wager) than most people posting on this forum, are every shape and size. I can't describe what a difference it makes, seeing your own body shape represented on national television, heralded as the best of the best.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> I would _love_ to but those nappies ain't changing themselves.


Assuming it's the newest member of the family, bare bum time.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Allowing for weaving, attacks and the ebb and flow of the peloton they're in roughly the same place on the road each lap, so it is looking for the best line. Ties in with what Rochelle Gilmour was saying about the fastest sprint - I seem to remember it from the men's race as well.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Do you know what I'm loving about this? The vast majority of images of female cyclists are either sun dresses and hats, or the stereotypical skinny look. The women out there, however, the best in the world, fitter (I'd wager) than most people posting on this forum, are every shape and size. I can't describe what a difference it makes, seeing your own body shape represented on national television, heralded as the best of the best.



More multiple likes.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Assuming it's the newest member of the family, bare bum time.


On the good carpet?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> On the good carpet?


Put down a towel on top of a bin bag. Have you never owned a puppy?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

I'm missing Sherwen. No-one's been attentive yet.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

There's the bell. Stay upright, Lizzie!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I'm missing Sherwen. No-one's been attentive yet.


No false flats either, but that could just be the sports bras....

(I'm in trouble now, aren't I?)


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Attack on the right


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No false flats either, but that could just be the sports bras....
> 
> (I'm in trouble now, aren't I?)



Yes, particularly as you posted it twice

(Edit - and have now deleted one!)


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Will AvdB get away?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Attack on the right


I was wondering whether Lizzie might try that move on the ramp up to the Arc.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

I think AvdB might have this


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Van der Breggen (sp) going at 48kmph.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Though the peloton are coming fast.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

I think they might get her coming round the Tuileries


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

2.3 kms to go


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

They've slowed down again


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

I think she's got this


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Another crash.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

God this is tense


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

She did it!


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Wow. Great break.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

I thought she'd get swallowed up but excellent riding from vdB


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

How did she keep going like that? Incredible strength.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Great strength. Peloton seemed to get a bit disorganised and back off a bit round the bottom of the circuit, just gave her that vital second or two. What a great solo. Chapeau


----------



## robertob (26 Jul 2015)

Amazing performance. So brave to do this and actually win it.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Yes, always a do or die and it's great when it comes off.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Jul 2015)

Marvellous. Great to see such bravery rewarded.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

I see now why Vos wasn't commentating on the race!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

And I do like Lizzie.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Ha! Loved Hannah Barnes' reference to "the men's race".


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

cor! it ain't 'arf wet out there innit! I enjoyed that race.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Nice little interview with HB


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Vos being very diplomatic when asked about the future for women's cycling. Good that there's a race at the Vuelta.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Excellent race. And Vos is such a brilliant ambassador for women's cycling. Looking to the future, I hope she continues working for the sport after she retires.

Right, it's drier here than Paris so time to walk the dog again before 4pm.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

Will we ever see a woman's TdF do you think? Or women competing in THE TdF?


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

Just watched the last 15k on +1. 

They've got come balls flying around the cobbles in the rain, I would've been on my arse a long time before even getting to one of the turns.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Excellent race. And Vos is such a brilliant ambassador for women's cycling. Looking to the future, I hope she continues working for the sport after she retires.
> 
> Right, it's drier here than Paris so time to walk the dog again before 4pm.



Vos already does a huge amount off the bike lobbying for better women's races and in general encouraging women to ride. Can't see her stopping - top athlete, top person (if a little nerdy!)


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Vos already does a huge amount off the bike lobbying for better women's races and in general encouraging women to ride. Can't see her stopping - top athlete, top person (if a little nerdy!)


Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Vos already does a huge amount off the bike lobbying for better women's races and in general encouraging women to ride. Can't see her stopping - top athlete, top person (if a little nerdy!)



Does nerdy matter? She's a star.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Will we ever see a woman's TdF do you think? Or women competing in THE TdF?


Let's start by ditching the podium lovelies. I notice the women don't get a pair of hunks accompanying them, just three middle aged blokes in suits.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Will we ever hear a woman commentating on the TdF? They seem so good at it.


Hopefully yes. Jose Been, Marrianne Vos and Rochelle Gilmore have been brilliant this year


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Does nerdy matter? She's a star.



Not to me - I find what seems to me her gaucheness ( not sure if that's a real word) appealing. I'd say exactly the same of Froome.

Having said that, my daughters seem depressingly unexcited by her compared to say Naomi van As (double Olympic hockey gold medallist) and Dafne Schippers (top euro sprinter) who come over as more urbane and don't have Brabant accents!


----------



## oldroadman (27 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Will we ever see a woman's TdF do you think? Or women competing in THE TdF?


Maybe (depends on money, sponsors, TV, audiences, logistics), and No because the physiological differences are simply too great (distances, speed, climbing speed, sprint speed,). There's a lot of good quality women's racing, and it should stand on it's own merits, which are many.


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jul 2015)

A nice article on 'La Grande Boucle' from CyclingTips....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> A nice article on 'La Grande Boucle' from CyclingTips....


Just followed the link and the first thing I see is a Bond girl...


----------



## MisterStan (28 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just followed the link and the first thing I see is a Bond girl...


I did pick up on that myself!


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)




----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

Slightly an off topic foray, but the interview with van der Breggen afterwards felt refreshing to watch - a woman with nothing but road grime on her face - and a big smile. I like the au naturel look.


----------

